# Pro-vaping ad on Fox News



## Hooked (17/10/19)

*New Pro-Vaping TV Commercial is Aimed at President Trump*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/85525/new-pro-vaping-tv-commercial-is-aimed-at-president-trump
17 Oct. 2019

"Industry trade group the Vapor Technology Association (VTA) is reportedly spending more than $100,000 to place a 30-second commercial on Fox News for a week, beginning today. The ad is targeted at President Donald Trump, who is a fan of the cable news channel.

The content of the ad is quite clever, offering an opportunity for the President to back down gracefully from his promise to ban flavored vapes and blame it instead on one of his favorite targets: the regulatory state. In this case the villain would be Trump’s own Department of Health and Human Services (HHS), which oversees the FDA."

_[Go to above link to watch the ad. I can't copy the address]_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

